# Gen has RV plug house has 4 prong twist lock



## morganistan (Dec 20, 2012)

So I bought this Briggs and Stratton 3250 (4000 max I think)watt at home depot because I was desperate. It runs well etc but it came with a three prong RV outlet and a standard 120V outlet while the Gen switch wired into the manufactured home is a 4 prong twist lock. Is it possible to have the Gen re-wired so it will supply the two hots, neutral and ground needed to supply power to both sides of the gen switch? Seems to me if I just buy a jumper there won't be any power to the second hot of the 4 prong twist lock on the house. Home depot and an electrician have been no help. Any thoughts?
BTW, yes I know the gen is small for a house but it will only be powering a freezer and a few lights.
Thanks for your time and help
Morganistan Organic Micro Farm
Tenino WA


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

If your not going to be running any 240v I would go to Home Depot and make up my own jumper. Buy a plug that will go into your generator some 3 wire, another plug and some 4 wire and jump it. it will act as 240v but it won't be. Take your 3 wire comming off the generator. Run it into a box. On the otherside of the box run your 4 wire into it. Take your two hots off the 4 wire and connect them to the one hot comming off the Three wire. Than connect your white to white, your green to green, and you have a jumper. I would use #10 wire.


----------



## morganistan (Dec 20, 2012)

Dqalex, Thanks for the reply. I'm going to make the jumper today and test it out. No 220V to run here since the well pump and heat pump draw too many amps for this generator. All we really need to do is keep the big freezer going with a years worth of hard work stored in it. Maybe a few lights. Hopefully this won't overtax the Gen. I don't want to void the extended warranty.
Thanks again!


----------

